# P/U shoe results



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

What are some differences/preference regarding aftermarket p/u shoes
such as BSRT, Slotech & Wizzard for T-Jet chassis?
Are there similar results for either AW/JL or original Aurora?


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I have found that the slotech shoes work much better thatn the stock AW/JL shoes. When you teak any of them the ST's just run smother. Have not had any experience with BSRT or Wizzard's though. Sure many here can tell the comparison of them to the ST's.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

The hot set up right now seems to be , one st and one 504. I find wiz shoes to hard to dial in, but once you do they are good, matter of choice.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

wheelszk said:


> The hot set up right now seems to be , one st and one 504. I find wiz shoes to hard to dial in, but once you do they are good, matter of choice.


Interesting... is there a preference to which is on the positive side?

Thanks,
Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, looking at the bottom of the chassis,chassis facing you wiz on the right,ST on the left, I think.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

That's what I remember seeing when I snuck a peak at the bottom of Paul Kniffin's indy car in Kansas City


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

You didn't have to sneak a peak, Paul would have shown you or helped you fix your car. I race with Paul all the time, he is a great guy.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

YEs he is. Actually to tell the story my newbie indy car was running like crap so he let me borrow one of his. One of the really nice guys I have met in this hobby!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

no matter what the wizzard shoes would slow my car down.
the 1st set of St shoes worked much better, then the new ST shoes came out and wow!

back then if you wanted speed, it was St shoes and wiz brushes.

now with the new st brushes, wow!! you see my report on the ho-tips.
did not find a real benefit using the bsrt shoes. I tried as mentioned below and as 2 shoes.

I like the bend-ability of the ST shoes better.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I recently got to drive one of Hiram's chassis. All I can say is WOW!!!

He must have some black magic going on. This is where I first noticed the 2 different shoes.
Svreamer really. I am getting a couple soon.

Remember Dom, all of this is track dependant. This is the set up that works best for the track they run on. So maybe you can get more input from some guys with MaxTrax??


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

slotking said:


> no matter what the wizzard shoes would slow my car down.


Really?

How many differenet tracks did you try them on? 
One?
Two? 
five?

I hope this post doesn't smack of pitting manufacturers against one another. But what are we to think?

The FASTEST car I own has Wizz shoes. The fastest car I've ever driven has Wizz shoes. Please leave the brand bashing for other boards.

When it comes to choosing shoes for a track, you weigh all of the variables and known quantities. For instance:

Model motoring track REALLY likes stock shoes.

Wizz shoes work VERY well on Tomy track.

If you run a class that doesnt allow weighted front ends, you need to run light tension, that means a lighter weight shoe. Then you might run a BSRT or a S.T.

Routed tracks are very hard to dial, I start with an AML on one side and a wizz on the other and see which one arcs first. If they both arc,switch 'em both.

Bottom line is, there are more choices now than ever before. Don't count ANYTHING out.They all work on somethin'

stock wide window
stock narrow
AML
Wizzard originals (wide window)
Wizzard redesigns (narrow window, thinner matl.)
BSRT
Slottech originals
Slottech gen2 (matl. changed, hard to tell the differnece)

I have ALL of these in my box.

BTW:
One of the best settups I know of is what we call the "Psycho settup" Wizzard on the driver's side and Slottech on the passenger's side.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

various Tomy, afx, MM, multiple TKO tracks, and other routed tracks.

at 1 race 1 guy was running wiz shoes and said he wish his car was faster, I said hey, try these (st shoes)

He came back saying "wow! my car is faster" 
Sorry I simply state the facts that I see. at 1 point I only recommended wizzard brushes, so there is no pitting anyone vs anyone! just honest answers!

Do some folks have fast cars using wizzard shoes! yep I have seen some.

but everyone up here pretty much went the ST route because the cars are faster. we kept trying the 1 wiz shoe as well, but always went back to the 2 St shoes or the bsrt shoes for some

That being said, not all tracks work well for our cars cause speed is king here, other tracks are smaller with more turns so speed can cause death!
Those tracks may benefit from the wizzard shoes ???

Again i am talking only straight line speed
handling is another battle no matter the shoe

So please do not start political issues because some states their experience 
thanks


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Certainly no intent to bash manufacturers, just looking for set up tips
based on racers' experience. How about a question of WHY mismatched
p/u shoes are preferable?? As Joe mentioned, I have a Max-Trax, all
input welcomed.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

all the shoe talk is really interesting to me. i spent much of last winter trying to learn the how and why about shoe tuning and experimenting with stock and aftermarket shoes. and let me just say i did learn a lot and did,nt even scrath the surface. but i always look for this type of info in the tuning section.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dyno Dom said:


> Certainly no intent to bash manufacturers, just looking for set up tips
> based on racers' experience. How about a question of WHY mismatched
> p/u shoes are preferable?? As Joe mentioned, I have a Max-Trax, all
> input welcomed.


*As was mentioned it's all about variables . So your car in addition to the track has it's own set of variables. The equipment other than the shoes will impact the shoes I.E. tires , springs , hangers etc. The biggest impact would likely come from the fact you have a power side with different needs. So the material on this shoe can play into things heavier as can tension and length of travel as well as contact patch ! While for the most part all of this comes into play on both sides it is amplified on the power side. So you have a give and take as some tracks like a certain shoes feel or run but need another shoes combination of material and say shoe length to maximize power ! Thus a mix and match combo platter when it comes to shoes often is the ticket . Hope this bit helps you out .

Bear :wave: *


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Shoes are not just conductors, they're also unsprung weight and in this case they're also part of the car's spring rate due to how the shoe flexes dynamically under load. 

Full size race cars rarely have equal spring rates side to side, even Moroso drag race springs are different heights and rates per side. Since the position of slot car motors causes twist in the chassis just like a full size race car, similar physics apply, even before you introduce another variable like cornering load.

There really is no single right answer but lots of room for debate


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice, A Lot of good info! :thumbsup:
Another question for another twist. 
My layout can be independently controlled per lane to reverse direction.
If I were to have a race & run heats in one direction, then run the 2nd set of heats in the opposite direction; would this change be a fly in the soup for the p/u shoe set-up??? :drunk:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Dyno Dom said:


> Nice, A Lot of good info! :thumbsup:
> Another question for another twist.
> My layout can be independently controlled per lane to reverse direction.
> If I were to have a race & run heats in one direction, then run the 2nd set of heats in the opposite direction; would this change be a fly in the soup for the p/u shoe set-up??? :drunk:


I would think if they work well enough for one direction, they should be fine for the other.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

When you switch direction, you also change the polarity of the rails, so it shouldn't make a difference. The hot will still be the driver's side pick up ( US cars, that is).


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> would this change be a fly in the soup for the p/u shoe set-up


Depends on the track
On a routed or Wiz track, they should be smooth enough that it will not matter

on the toy sectional tracks
yes
often 1 way is smother than the other.
so when traveling in the smooth direction you can have 95-100% contact on the shoe patch (less than 100% should be more heel)

Going the rougher way, 93-95% patch coverage with more heel.

this helps the shoes to transition better 


last point is tension
i run less tension in my non power shoe
this allows for better handling while maintaining speed

but when flipping power, i assume the power shoe stays the power shoe


----------

